#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  eΨυχολόγος

## Evan

Εδώ όποιος θέλει μπορεί να γράφει ό,τι θέλει, κόσμια έτσι, για να ξεδίνει και λίγο. Και στο τέλος θα τα συγκεντρώσω εγώ και θα τα εκδόσω για να γίνω επιτέλους πλούσιος.

Ξεκινάω εγώ:

Θεωρώ πως ένα από τα καλύτερα πατσατζίδικα στην Θεσσαλονίκη και κατ'επέκταση στην Ελλάδα είναι αυτό του Τσαρουχά στο Διοικητήριο. Προσωπικά το προτιμώ μέτριο ανάμεικτο άνευ. Έτσι όπως κατεβαίνει αργά αργά στο λαιμό σαν βάλσαμο τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα αναλογιζόμενος εάν πρέπει κάνω θεμελίωση με πεδ/κο ή πέδιλα και συνδετήρια, με βοηθάει να δω πιο ξεκάθαρα αν πρέπει να προτείνω στον τύπο με την άγρια φάτσα, γνήσιο απόγονο του νεάντερταλ που τρώει στο διπλανό τραπέζι, να σπάσει τα πόδια της γριάς που μου χρωστάει λεφτά εδώ και ένα χρόνο και να μοιραστούμε το χρέος στα ίσα.

----------


## sundance

Θεωρώ ότι το family guy είναι το κατάλληλο γιατρικό για τις δύσκολες μέρες που βιώνουμε ενίοτε:

χαχαχα

μουχαχαχα

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου evan!!! Μιας και οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και χρήμα δεν υπάρχει για ψυχολόγους....

----------


## leo

Δηλαδή εδω θα βγαίνουμε να λέμε τα προβλήματα μας και ότι μας απασχολεί;;; :Χαρούμενος: 
Πολύ όμορφη ιδέα......

----------


## cna

Κόσμια αποτύπωση απόψεων ε; Χμμμ... Χμμμμ.... Συγγνώμη αλλά όσο και αν προσπαθώ δεν μπορώ να σχολιάσω κόσμια το γεγονός ότι ο *μπιπ* ο μελετητής "ξέχασε" να βάλει στον προϋπολογισμό την ομάδα ηλεκτρολογικών εργασιών με αποτέλεσμα να ψάχνομαι 2 βδομάδες τώρα με τον φορέα εκτέλεσης για να βρούμε λύση για το πως θα περάσει στον ανακεφαλαιωτικό για να μην κολλήσει στα εντελλόμενα!!!

----------


## Balance

> Θεωρώ πως ένα από τα καλύτερα πατσατζίδικα στην Θεσσαλονίκη και κατ'επέκταση στην Ελλάδα είναι αυτό του Τσαρουχά στο Διοικητήριο. Προσωπικά το προτιμώ μέτριο ανάμεικτο άνευ. Έτσι όπως κατεβαίνει αργά αργά στο λαιμό σαν βάλσαμο τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα...


Δε μπορώ καθόλου να φάω τον πατσά, δε λέω όμως όχι στη μαγειρίτσα και στα γαρδουμάκια...μουάχαχαχαχα, μου άνοιξε η όρεξη. Μήπως είναι αγχολυτικό το φαγητό;

----------


## cna

Ναι είναι, γι' αυτό συνήθως τα αγχώδη άτομα υποφέρουν και από παχυσαρκία...

----------


## cna

Γι' αυτό είπα συνήθως. Απλώς επεσήμανα την τάση που έχει ο οργανισμός να καταστέλλει αρνητικές επιδράσεις μέσω διαδικασιών που συμβάλλουν στην έκκριση εφεδρίνης και λοιπών ουσιών, οι οποίες δρουν κατασταλτικά στα αποτελέσματα των ως άνω επιδράσεων. Σε αυτές τις διαδικασίες συμπεριλαμβάνονται το φαγητό, το σεξ και οι λοιπές πρωταρχικές ανάγκες του οργανισμού. Άρα λοιπόν όταν αγχωνόμαστε ψάχνουμε να βρούμε κάτι να μασουλήσουμε ή, για τους καπνιστές, να καπνίσουμε δεδομένου ότι η νικοτίνη επιδρά στα ίδια κέντρα με την γλυκόζη, η οποία ως γνωστόν παράγεται κατά τη διαδικασία μεταβολισμού της τροφής. Η έλλειψη της γλυκόζης προκαλεί το "άγχος" της πείνας που μας αναγκάζει να φάμε και μόλις αυτό το άγχος καλυφθεί εκκρίνεται εφεδρίνη για να μας προκαλέσει την απαραίτητη αίσθηση ευεξίας που θα μας αναγκάσει να αναζητήσουμε ξανά τροφή. Καλά μιλάμε είμαστε πολύ καλοσχεδιασμένα ρομποτάκια, ε;

----------

sundance

----------


## Balance

> Καλά μιλάμε είμαστε πολύ καλοσχεδιασμένα ρομποτάκια, ε;


Και μία ωραία παρέα σιγά σιγά.
Πού είσαι Χάρη να μας δείς..   :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Ο πιό μισητός φορέας για μένα πλέον είναι με διαφορά το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ.

Αϋριο πάω με εισαγγελική εντολή να μου εκδώσουν το ΜΕΕΠ μου που έχει πρωτόκολλο 23-2-2009........(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

Είμαι υγιής άνθρωπος,πληρώνω θεραπεύτρια για να με κρατάει στη ζωή λόγω υπερβολικών νεύρων κ έχω απολεσθέντα *κέρδη* αυτή τη στιγμή από δουλειές που ήταν ''σίγουρες'' άνω των 50.000 ευρώ.Το ίδιο το ''Κράτος'' μέσω του Υπουργείου του με διώχνει από Ελλάδα.Εϊμαι σε τέτοια απόγνωση που σκέφτομαι για δουλειά Ινδία-Βραζιλία πλέον.

Ασελγώ στο κράτος ηλιθίων,**** τη γραφειοκρατία,**** τη χαρτούρα,**** τους ανίκανους που έχουν το θράσσος να καμαρώνουν που είναι Έλληνες,**** την αδιαφορία των υπαλλήλων,**** τους υπέυθυνους για την κατάσταση που ζούμε,**** τον κάθε συνάνθρωπό μου που 4 χρόνια λέει τα ίδια με εμένα κ την ημέρα των εκλογών αλλάζει γνώμη,**** κάθε υπεύθυνο που ασελγεί στα όνειρά μου.

Φτου σας γίδια.

Παρακαλώ δείξτε κατανόηση στην ποινή μου.

Ευχαριστώ

zavi

----------


## cna

Πάντως εγώ σιγά σιγά βρίσκω λύσεις. Για αρχή κατέβασα 18 ώρες κλασσικής μουσικής την οποία πλέον ακούω όση ώρα είναι ανοικτός ο υπολογιστής...

----------


## sundance

Κατέβασες?

Ντροπή!   :Αστειευόμενος:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## cna

Μπορεί να εννοούσα από τα CD στον υπολογιστή...τσκ τσκ...αμέσως το μυαλό σου στο πονηρό...

----------


## cna

Κάτι που ξέχασα να αναφέρω στην αγχολυτική μου προσπάθεια: Αργά το απόγευμα μπήκε ένας τύπος στο γραφείο, κάτοικος της περιοχής. "Συγγνώμη κ. ... που σας ενοχλώ. Είμαι ο τάδε. Ορίστε η ταυτότητά μου. Ορίστε και η κάρτα ανεργίας μου. Είμαι άνεργος εδώ και 10 μήνες και δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά δουλειά. Σας παρακαλώ μπορείτε να μου δανείσετε ό,τι προαιρείσθε γιατί δεν έχω ούτε τα παιδιά μου να ταΐσω; Σημειώστε και τα στοιχεία μου ώστε να με αναζητήσετε για να σας τα επιστρέψω".

Χιλιοειπωμένα πράγματα θα μου πείτε αλλά...
Το αλλά είναι ότι ο άνθρωπος τα έλεγε και έκλαιγε. Τέλος πάντων του έδωσα κάτι της. Μετά την αναχώρησή του όμως έκατσα και σκέφτηκα πόσους τέτοιους ανθρώπους έχω να δω ακόμα στην σημερινή δεινή κατάσταση. Μπροστά σε τέτοια αδιέξοδα τί είναι οι δυσκολίες που περνάμε πάνω στην δουλειά όταν ο διπλανός μας δεν έχει καν μισό μεροκάματο...

----------


## Pappos

zavi το κάνεις επίτηδες αυτό για μένα το ξέρω !!! Σε έχουν βάλει να τα γράψεις αυτά για να με κάνεις να ανεβάσω στροφές και να εκφέρω τις απόψεις μου, που έτσι και τις πω με τον τρόπο που τις πω θα ανακαλέσουν για την θέση του διαχειριστή !!!

Αλλά δεν θα απαντήσω... (καλά αν συνεχίσεις δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω...με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι...)

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Pappos

τα προβλήματα ΤΕΛΟΣ.Με εισαγγελική παραγγελία από το Πρωτοδικείο (πήγα σήμερα στον Εισαγγελέα ακροάσεων κ του ζήτησα ή να μου υπογράψει το χαρτί ή να μου κόψει μισθό άνευ όρων για να πληρώνω το κράτος που γουστάρει να τα ζητάει έτσι κ αλλιώς,παίρνω-δεν παίρνω έργα) έτρεξα στο ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ (προσεύχομαι στους θεούς οι υπάλληλοι να βρουν το τέλος που τους αξίζει, δηλαδή να λιώνει η σάρκα τους ενώ είναι ακόμα ζωντανοί κ να βλέπουν τα παιδιά τους να τα τρώνε κανίβαλοι), *πολύ ευγενικά* αρχικά πήγα στους υπαλλήλους κ τους ρώτησα για την εξέλιξη της αίτησής μου.

Αυτοί άρχισαν τις γνωστές απάνθρωπες συμπεριφορές,οπότε ΤΣΟΥΠ! τους κολλάω το χαρτί στη μάπα κ τους λέω ότι στο Δ-Ε-Υ-Τ-Ε-Ρ-Ο-Λ-Ε-Π-Τ-Ο όποιος πει ''κιχ'' τους παίρνει ο ******* ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΖΙ.

Ένας μάγκας τόλμησε να με ρωτήσει το όνομά μου,κ μόνο που άνοιξα το στόμα μου εξαφανίστηκε........

Με στέλνουν στη Διευθύντρια,μία εξαιρετικά ευγενική κυρία με τα όλα της,πίνω στο όνομά της από δω κ πέρα.Βλέπει την εντολή,κ αρχίζει να μου απολογείται κ να προσπαθεί να με παρηγορήσει, Κ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ *ΠΡΩΤΗ-ΠΡΩΤΗ* για έγκριση την Τετάρτη ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ *Ν-Ο-Μ-Ι-Μ-Ο-Τ-Α-Τ-Η* ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ.Της ευχήθηκα,κ φυσικά πρωτοκόλλησα την εντολή.

Την Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι,έχω έτοιμη τη ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ,πλέον θα τους περάσω *ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ* κ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΑ το κάθε ****** που αράζει στις θεσάρες του Υπουργείου κ το παίζει μάγκας.Εκτός κ αν φύγω με το νέο ΜΕΕΠ μου,οπότε τους το φυλάω για την επόμενη φορά.Κ συμβουλή:αν μπορείτε,α καταγράφετε πάντα τις συνομιλίες με αυτούς τους ********,διότι αν εγώ τα είχα τώρα καταγεγραμμένα,αυτοί αντιμετώπιζαν *φυλάκιση* πλέον.

Ήταν τελικά πολύ εύκολο,ούτε παρακάλια,ούτε γνωριμίες για να γίνει η δουλειά,με 0,60 ευρώ για το μεγαρόσημο οι πάντες τρωγλοδύτες των υπηρεσιών χοροπηδάνε σαν τα λαγουδάκια........

**********..................1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ.........κ ξέρετε γιατί πήρε τόσο, ε?.........δεν έσκασα την 500ρούμπα που ζήταγαν,οπότε με ''έβαλαν στο μάτι''.*Δεν είναι οι Διευθυντές οι κακοί,είναι όλα τα ενδιάμεσα αμόρφωτα τσογλάνια που ελέγχουν ''πληρότητες'' τελικά τα βακτήρια του Συστήματος.*

Φτου σας κ πάλι,σας την έχω έτοιμη πλέον,παρόλο που είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Αφού είναι για ψυχολογικούς λόγους ας γράψω κι εγώ μια ιστορία...υποθετική!

Απλήρωτός εδώ και δύο χρόνια..ενώ σαν καλό παιδί πέρασα από το ...ιδιαίτερο ταμείο της δημόσιας επιχείρησης. Τα παλικάρια πηγαίνουν διακοπές αγοράζουν αυτοκίνητα κι εμένα μου λένε πως η επιχείρηση δεν έχει λεφτά. Να σημειώσω πως σε αυτόν τον υποθετικό κόσμο που περιγράφω η επιχείρηση έκανε αυτόν τον μήνα προσλήψεις σε 31 ανθρώπους και ετοιμάζονται και γι' άλλους αφού η χρονιά είναι προεκλογική. Να τονίσω πως δεν ήταν επιλογή μου να περάσω από το ...ταμείο τους ...

Τα παραπάνω είναι απλώς μια ιστορία που έπλασα.

----------


## Balance

#20

----------


## Ubiquites

Η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει πάντως. Αν δεν παίζουν λεφτά η επικοινωνία με άλλους ανθρώπους επίσης βοηθάει απο τη στιγμή που έχουν τη διάθεση να σε καταλάβουν.

----------

